# B&M Shifter



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I did a B&M shifter while I was in Pittsburgh, along with a change to Royal Purple Synchromax. I can't tell you if the tranny is shifting better because of the Royal Purple or it feels better because of the shifter, but it sure goes into gears easier. 
The shifter is well worth the money, and for $75 for labor I'm glad I had someone else do it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Did the same exact thing. B&M with synthetic in the case makes a world of difference. And it's cheap to do, too. 

By the way, if your shift knob comes loose -- put a 6 inch length of electric tape up the stick, over the top, then back down the other side. Works like a charm as the plastic pressure clamps at the bottom of the factory knob lose some of their tension when you remove it. FYI.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

B&M has put together a fix kit that includes a new gasket that they'll send out customers that already have the shifter. Call and talk to Frank, he'll put you on the list.


----------



## dcgoat (Jul 14, 2005)

What made you pick that brand of transmission fluid? Is it regarded as one of the best? I was not sure since I hear Amsoil and Redline are good as well.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Royal Purple is one of the very best oils there is. All the offshore boat guys run the Racing blends in their $80k motors. I moonlight on my off days for a team that runs a 40' MTI Cat with 750horse race motors. Its the only oil the owner will let us use! I run the racing 21 in my engine, the Synchromax in the tranny and gear lube in the diff.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

dcgoat said:


> What made you pick that brand of transmission fluid? Is it regarded as one of the best? I was not sure since I hear Amsoil and Redline are good as well.


I'm friends with the owner of the speedshop that did the work for me. He laughs at me for using Mobil1 in the engine still. He builds lots of twin turbo cars, like Ferraris and Vipers. He has always used Royal Purple and the only other that he recomends is Amsoil. I never asked him about the Redline. He puts together $30,000- $50,000 engines and just doesn't take chances.

ftlfirefighter, when is the next time out for the boats? I love to watch them things. Living in Pittsburgh we had the F1 boats come to town every year, and i got hooked on fast boats. I'm heading to FT Lauderdale in the middle of September to visit family, but would definately change the weekend or add one on to get to watch some races.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Fergy, here's the schedule for the rest of the year: Sep 05 TBA, Sep 26-28 Freeport, Grand Bahama, Oct 17-19 Tampa Bay, Nov 17 & 20 Key WEST! I crew for Team Virign.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

That might be a good venue for a Florida GTO meet. Thanks.


----------

